# Girls are a little hot today



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's a picture of my Kenya top bar bee hive the bees will beard outside the hive when it's hot and fan air in to keep the inside cooler


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Kenya top ?? Is that the Obama hive ? lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work, Pokey. Looks like a popular "hang out."


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They got it figured out.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Kenya top ?? Is that the Obama hive ? lol


Yes young don your ex president sent me the plans personally with a letter telling how they work so good in his homelands lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now thats a miracle, something Obama suggested and works !!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah. Just what we need: African bees.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

glenway said:


> Yeah. Just what we need: African bees.


Lol great way to keep trespassers away


----------

